# application/x-mplayer2 missing. How to fix?



## Jockstar

I get this on somethings. It has a small tab saying plugin required. So i click on it and comes up with the above is needed as a plug in. I've searched and searched and cant seem to find the exact plugin(program) i need. Any ideas guys? Can you give me anylinks etc to sort this out? Its doing my head in. Cheers in advance.
BTW if tried to reinstall. But seems to not make any differnec. Anyone know how to actually uninstall WMP then i can do a total reinstall. If the above isnt an option. But it must be?
Using XP and using Opera browser but the same problem was happening with Firefox. Thats why i changed as i thought it may be browser related.


----------



## Elvandil

What particular file extensions do you get this for, or is it all media that you try to play from the web?


----------



## Jockstar

Elvandil said:


> What particular file extensions do you get this for, or is it all media that you try to play from the web?


Its something on the web. The above plug in is missing from WMP. Its says click here for plug ins. Which i do it then takes me to microsoft.com anmd there is heaps of plug ins that i dont know where to start.


----------



## Elvandil

Though that may be the message you get, I suspect that it is a registry entry that is missing or corrupted. The question is, "Which one?"

If you can find a media file that gives you that error, right-click and get information about it, and determine the file type (.asx, .asf, etc.), we may be able to narrow it down.

Or, can you give a link to one of these files?


----------



## Jockstar

Someone on the Thai site told me to try this. But its a big file and dont want to install if it doesnt help.
http://home.hccnet.nl/h.edskes/finalbuilds.htm#klmcodec


----------



## Elvandil

I'd stay away from codec packs if I were you.

You could try installing the codec packs from Microsoft if you want to be assured that you have all that they release:

WMP Codecs


----------



## Absolane101

I just got a new puter and had the same issue with a supposed missing plugin. It's not a plugin problem at all, but a couple of missing .dll files.

You need to insert two files into your FireFox "plugins" folder. They are: npdsplay.dll and npwmsdrm.dll. You can Google them and download them if you can't find them on your computer.

Simply copy them into the FireFox plugins folder and you can play those video files. It's a two minute fix and you'll be up and running.


----------



## vmars

Thank you so much! I needed to watch the gold medal junior hockey game today and it wasn't working! I found this and now it's working great. 

Appreciate your help!


----------



## acidblade1981

Thanks guys I looked all over the place and found your.

I also watched the Juniors and happy with the games this year, of course the outcome was the highlight!!!

AB


----------



## Roronoa

Thank you so much! I have looked everywhere for that plugin.. Now I can finally watch the stuff on internet


----------



## jschindo

computers are still a bit of a mystery to me so to have some EXTREMELY straightforward instructions to follow was a blessing. Now downloading previously inaccessible video streaming like a dream. Thank you!:up: :up:


----------



## Seagrape

Thank you so much, Absolane, for telling me what to do to fix the problem I was having with my new computer and the missing plugins for Firefox. I did as you said and now it's working just fine.    

Seagrape


----------



## kmundy1

I don't understand how to copy the files into my plug-in file. I need to watch videos online for college...Please help


----------



## Seagrape

I don't know what your particular problem is but mine was not being able to listen to a couple of favorite internet radio shows on my new computer. I took the advice of Absolane 101 to try and find the solution. I did a web search for these two dll files--npdsplay.dll and npwmsdrm.dll, found a download site and downloaded them to the desktop. Next I opened the browser folder in My Computer/Program Files/Mozilla (that's where all my browser files are, anyway) and then 
opened the plugins folder. Then I right clicked the mouse over each dll icon on the desktop and copied and pasted each one into the plugins folder. After that I went to the two separate internet radio stations I listen to regularly and they both played perfectly. HTH


----------



## kmundy1

Okay, so I copied the files into my plugin folder and videos still are not working. I am trying to watch videos on BBCnews.com and it says click here for plug-ins. I click and it says "no suitable plug-ins were found" "Unknown Plugin (application/x-mplayer2) That is all it gives me. 
If someone knows what to do i would be very thankful.


----------



## SixFeetUnder

I'm not streaming video yet, but I AM trying to listen to a couple of streamed radio stations, and I am also having problems with the "no suitable plug-ins were found" "Unknown Plugin (application/x-mplayer2). Internet Explorer 7 has no problem at all with the streams, but I don't want to use IE at all. I don't have those two dll files on my machine, and further reading tells me that if I installed Media Player 10, I should have those files. I can't install version 10 because it is incompatible with my Windows XP Media Edition. After installing version 11, those files are still not found.

I just don't want to download and use a bad or modified DLL from sources I don't know or trust, and I can't find them on Microsoft's site.


----------



## daneller

so i put the files npdsplay.dll and npwmsdrm.dll into my Mozilla plugin file and i still can't get it to work. It still says aditional plugins are required and when i click install missing plugins it says "unknown plugin (text/html)". I have tried everything!! What do i do?


----------



## fsgregs

Absolane101 - thanks for the tip. It worked. What I want to know is why Mozilla has left these two dlls out of their standard installation .. and not had them available on their plugins page. They are NOT present in Firefox 2.0, and are also missing from 1.3, 1.4 and 1.5.

Has anyone ever talked to Mozilla Firefox folks about this?


----------



## bephoebe

This mystery plug in was driving me insane. Thank you so much for the awesome, quick and easy fix. I had just subscribed to cosmeo.com for my kids, and the videos wouldn't run! Thanks again.:up:


----------



## suffolkbunny

absolane101 - thanks for that info - it worked immediately


----------



## Vermilion

I felt the need to join to just thank you for the help, Absolane101. This has been bugging me for ages.


----------



## Skip S

Will this fix work for a MAC with OS X?


----------



## gly

Absolane101, I registered and donated to TSG just to thank you for helping with this - it worked!


----------



## prw1960

i have the same problem with an iMAC. i cant find the Mozilla or Firefox plug in folder to put the dll files in. Can anyone help ???


----------



## BobbyBobson

hi, i am having the m-player problem too and i dont know how to add plugins to mozilla. if you could email me detailed instructions that would be very helpful. i thank you if you do.


----------



## prw1960

Forget mucking around with dll files , try this one. Reliably informed its the best on the market for MAC and playing lots of things that i couldnt play before. so far so good.

http://www.videolan.org/

Good luck....


----------



## sidoo

I too have been searching the same for XP and finally found a place for the missing DLL's.

http://blog.ryaneby.com/archives/firefox-cant-play-applicationx-mplayer2-embeds/

Good luck


----------



## Mikey2

I registered on this site just to respond and warn you guys: be careful downloading this manually! It was specifically removed due to a known vulnerability that leaves your computer open to hackers.

I hate IE as much as the next person, but instead of opening up my computer to one of the more well-known attack vulnerabilities, I suggest just using IE for this. (Or at the very least know where you are getting that assembly from and making sure it is not an older version with the problems...but even then, you better be aware if an update comes out if another way to hack into this is found and exploited.)

More info:

(this is the best site, also includes instructions on how to bypass and updated Vista and XP instructions)
http://kb.mozillazine.org/Windows_Media_Player

http://www.juniper.net/security/auto/vulnerabilities/vuln2864.html

http://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/692060

Good luck; I hope this helps,
MikeY


----------



## Stevenz

I replaced the dll files and it worked! thanks a lot..


----------



## VWFeature

> I've got a problem, in some internet pages I can't see movies.
> I use Mozilla Firefox 2.0.0.1 as internet browser, Mozilla tries to download the plugin x-mplayer2 but didn't find it, and I can't find it anywhere.
> 
> Thanks for you help....


The problem is FF is trying to use Windows media player, which is not fully installed because it has a security hole in it. The fix is here:
http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=206213

- you need to install a patch:
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS06-006.mspx

You can read about the problem here:
http://www.juniper.net/security/auto/vulnerabilities/vuln2864.html


----------



## blackanger

Ok so I had the same problem as most of you with the firefx plugin not working, i put the .dll files in the plugin folder and it works fine now. but after i did so i went to the microsft site like elvandil said here:


Elvandil said:


> I'd stay away from codec packs if I were you.
> 
> You could try installing the codec packs from Microsoft if you want to be assured that you have all that they release:
> 
> WMP Codecs


and installed the codecs for windows media player 9 on mistake. Now i just got a brand new laptop with Vista, so it has the vista windows media player 11.0.6. SO, now that these codecs are installed, no videos will play on my computer, and my AIM chat window does not display any text when chatting. My computer is too new to do a system restore, it says "there are no restore points yet". So i tried looking around for the recently installed codec pack and couldnt find it. Can anyone help me? i just got this thing and its already screwed up


----------



## peeksuk

ok, im having the same problem.
i am using firefox and when trying to stream audio/video on certain sites firefox prompts that i need a plugin (x-mplayer2) which cannot be located.
i am using a mac and i have found out that the plugin is a windows media player plugin. i have downloaded windows media player for mac and i have also used VLC but i cant seem to get anything to work. i have checked the list of plugins on "aboutlugins" in the browser and there is no list of windows media player plugins being used in firefox.
i have also tried downloading those two files and tried putting them in a plugins file in mozilla and even tried putting them in the windows media player folder..and still no luck.
please please please can someone help!!?
thanks very much,
richard


----------



## techeee

me too, i have a mac and i cant figure it out. downladed the plugins etc...


----------



## techbird

techeee said:


> me too, i have a mac and i cant figure it out. downladed the plugins etc...


this solution requires mac OS X v.10.3.9 or later and quicktime version 6.5 or later

1. go to http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/wmcomponents.mspx

2. download the flip4mac .dmg.

3. open the .dmg to mount it and then run the installer

4. restart firefox.

it worked for me. hope that helps!


----------

